# Spinach And Artichoke Dip



## Erik (Nov 3, 2005)

Ingredients:
1 1/2 lb Cream Cheese, softened
3 c Spinach, coarsely chopped
1 1/2 c finely diced artichoke hearts
1/2 c finely diced roasted red peppers
2 T chopped roasted garlic
1/2 c salsa
1/4 c carmelized onion
1 T kosher salt
1 t crushed red pepper
1 t black pepper
1 c parmesan cheese
1 c shredded monterrey jack cheese
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Whip ingredients in mixing bowl on medium speed, occasionally scraping sides of bowl, until fully blended.
Spread mixture into large baking dish. Bake for 12-14 minutes, stirring occasionally, until hot and bubbly.
Serve with Flatbread, Tortilla Chips, or with pizza crust, brushed with olive oil and baked.


----------



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

This sounds so good! I'll have to give it a try soon. I love the fact that this has more ingredients than most dips, seems like it would add more depth of flavor and texture to the dip. Thanks!


----------

